# So I saved a few dollars buying ****ies work jeans instead of my usual pair.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninety said:


> And boy do they suck:laughing:


Do you mean Levi's:blink:


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you mean Levi's:blink:


No, obviously the Richard nickname is automatically censored on ET. Try it. ****ies


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninety said:


> No, obviously the Richard nickname is automatically censored on ET. Try it. ****ies


Got it..:laughing:

D,ickies...:laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

are they d i c k i e s jeans?


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 20, 2014)

I buy Wranglers, $15 a pair... throw em when they get holes...


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

360max said:


> are they d i c k i e s jeans?


Y e s , t h a t ' s i t !


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ninety said:


> And boy do they suck:laughing:


Your link doesn't work so I can't see what you're talking about but, all I wear to work are d1ickies carpenter jeans from Walmart. They get the job done and they're only approx. $20 a pair so when they get ruined I'm not too upset.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The link won't work because the forum software removes the word _dïck_ and replaces it with ****.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The forum software removes the word _dïck_ and replaces it with ****.


So then why is Rewire still here?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ninety said:


> And boy do they suck:laughing:


Yep, those are the one's I wear. What's the issue with them? I've been wearing those since I started in the trade. I have a few pairs, they are all I wear. I get a couple years out of them before they need to be trashed and replaced. For the price they can't be beat.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wildass for me, 1
14.5oz denim and available in doubles with suspender buttons. Made in US too.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> What's the issue with them?


They are missing the left hand utility pocket on the leg. My roto-spits fall out of the hammer loop without it for one.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ninety said:


> They are missing the left hand utility pocket on the leg. My roto-spits fall out of the hammer loop without it for one.


They are carpenter jeans. I've never seen carpenter jeans with a left side utility pocket, it's always a hammer loop. you want utility jeans. It's not their fault you bought the wrong product. That would be like saying my Phillips head screwdriver sucks because it doesn't fit right in the flathead screws.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I wear Riggs by Wrangler. Started wearing em about a year ago and love em. They are considerably more expensive than Walmart D_ickies.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I wear Riggs by Wrangler. Started wearing em about a year ago and love em. They are considerably more expensive than Walmart D_ickies.


Ive been looking at getting a pair but i was afraid to try something new. I wear lee dungaree carpenter now.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in the same boat. I really like the cargo pockets on both legs.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I should mention that the Riggs I'm talking about are the Ranger Pants.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been getting the same d!ckies except with the doubled knees, seem to last quite a bit longer


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I should mention that the Riggs I'm talking about are the Ranger Pants.


Yep i think those are what they have here at cabelas. Only green i think though


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I really want to try these:

http://www.blaklader.com/ca/product...tsmen/16001380-x-1600-pants-black/black-9900/


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't care for D!ckies. They don't fit right . I prefer Levi's 505 or Lee Carpenter jeans. In the summer I like Red Head light weight canvas shorts from Bass Pro.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> I really want to try these:
> 
> http://www.blaklader.com/ca/product...tsmen/16001380-x-1600-pants-black/black-9900/


I've never seen someone wear those who wasn't a total loser. Just saying.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Carhartt bib overalls. Three in rotation for the past year. Haven't lost one yet. Plus I never get mistaken for a plumber.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am a huge fan of ripstop cargos from carhartt


http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...0101&productId=156382&storeId=10051&langId=-1


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought one pair of d!ckies. Bought them in a 36 and they fit like 32. I would have taken them back but I spent the first day wearing them wondering why they were falling apart. Wrangler carpenter or the rip stop cargo only now.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SamoanThor said:


> I bought one pair of d!ckies. Bought them in a 36 and they fit like 32. I would have taken them back but I spent the first day wearing them wondering why they were falling apart. Wrangler carpenter or the rip stop cargo only now.


Just stick with a lava lava.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> I really want to try these:
> 
> http://www.blaklader.com/ca/products/products/pants/craftsmen/16001380-x-1600-pants-black/black-9900/


If you have muscular thighs you wont like them, they ride low on the hips and they dont breath. 

I havent owned those ones but have owned other blaklader products.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

chewy said:


> Just stick with a lava lava.


Not enough pockets and climbing ladders is a b!tch.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

chewy said:


> If you have muscular thighs you wont like them, they ride low on the hips and they dont breath. I havent owned those ones but have owned other blaklader products.


Good to know, thanks. I like the concept of a work pant for speed, but not if it means being uncomfortable. I wear out my back pockets with my side cutters pretty quick, I don't use or have the need for a belt. I tried one of those smaller clip on pouches and found it to be a huge pain. 

Maybe I will get one of those ultra cool tool vests with some sweet pocket protectors!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a co worker that swears by the duluth trading pants. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/92204.aspx


----------



## Brodieman (Aug 31, 2013)

I bought a few pairs of the Relaxed Fit Rinsed Duck Logger Pant,
they are excellent. I am especially fond of the double back pockets.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

C.E. Schmidt carpenter jeans from Tractor Supply, $25

and

L.A. Police Gear Ripstop BDU pants, $19
http://www.lapolicegear.com/bdu-pants-acu-pants.html


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> I have a co worker that swears by the duluth trading pants. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/92204.aspx


Yes. They "Dare you to wear them out" if they rip tear or fray send them back and they replace them for free. Haven't paid for pants for years.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> The link won't work because the forum software removes the word _dïck_ and replaces it with ****.


That's too funny.
That's why no one's screen name is ****.






:thumbup:


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I still wear Levis,still fit,no muss,no fuss. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I have a co worker that swears by the duluth trading pants.
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/92204.aspx


These are the most comfortable pants I've ever owned, and they've been the only kind I've bought in the last few years:
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/86070.aspx

Worth every penny. They last and are super comfortable.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I wear Carhartt thermal lined canvas work pants in the winter. They hold up real well


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> L.A. Police Gear Ripstop BDU pants, $19
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/bdu-pants-acu-pants.html


I checked out the website. I have a problem ordering pants online when they don't sell them by waist and inseam measurements. What size is "Small/regular or medium/short or medium/regular"?


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> These are the most comfortable pants I've ever owned, and they've been the only kind I've bought in the last few years:
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/86070.aspx
> 
> Worth every penny. They last and are super comfortable.


Where do you find Duluth Trading Co. jeans? I'd like to try out a pair but would rather see them and try them on before I bought a pair.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

btharmy said:


> I checked out the website. I have a problem ordering pants online when they don't sell them by waist and inseam measurements. What size is "Small/regular or medium/short or medium/regular"?


just google it. it is standard military sizing.


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

m.b.0331 said:


> Where do you find Duluth Trading Co. jeans? I'd like to try out a pair but would rather see them and try them on before I bought a pair.


I was kind of cautious about this too, read about their "no bull" guarantee. Each order comes with a return shipping label so they pay for everything and give full refund if for any reason your not satisfied. 

I too wanted to try a pair on and check them out, but last time I checked they have only two stores both in Minnesota. They have sizing charts for everything and are a little different from standard sizes, but not by much. They leave a little extra room in the measurements so they are fat guy friendly. (big plus for me) 

If interested in the fire hose pants, just find a fire hose, feels the same and are surprisingly comfortable


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

I might just try those out, especially if they run big. I wear a 34-30 in everything but have gotten some weird fitting jeans before, like a pair of Carhartts that said "relaxed fit" on them but was so tight in the crotch I couldn't wear them, plus I can barely fit my hand in the pockets. I got a "relaxed fit" pair of Levis last week but they fit like a pair of droopy old sweatpants. My most comfortable are Wranglers with the extra durable denim and a different style of Carhartt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

m.b.0331 said:


> I might just try those out, especially if they run big. I wear a 34-30 in everything but have gotten some weird fitting jeans before, like a pair of Carhartts that said "relaxed fit" on them but was so tight in the crotch I couldn't wear them, plus I can barely fit my hand in the pockets. I got a "relaxed fit" pair of Levis last week but they fit like a pair of droopy old sweatpants. My most comfortable are Wranglers with the extra durable denim and a different style of Carhartt.


I had that same crotch issue with carhartts, thats why I like logger jeans, made for guys stepping over slash and logs so a loose crotch.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll add a :thumbsup: to the Duluth Trading Co. Firehose Work Pants.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Levis 550s
Thats All.

When they get faded, I dye them.

I have had some for 10 years or more.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer roundhouse jeans, they are mad in America, they cost 25 bucks and so far them seem to hold up well, I'm going on my third year.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> I really want to try these:
> 
> http://www.blaklader.com/ca/product...tsmen/16001380-x-1600-pants-black/black-9900/


Way too many pockets......my pants can get heavy enough with all the tools without carrying 500 wirenuts, 12 lbs of wood screws, a couple dozen L-16's, twenty or so EMT fittings, twelve breakers and maybe a ballast or two:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

doublejelectric said:


> I prefer roundhouse jeans, they are mad in America, they cost 25 bucks and so far them seem to hold up well, I'm going on my third year.


Even the jeans are angry in this country.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I buy Denizen from target. They can be had for <$20 and so I can just buy like 4 pairs for the year and rotate them.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

SamoanThor said:


> Even the jeans are angry in this country.


Lol, damn technology, I meant made, but they are mad good jeans, ha ha


----------

